# Installing Red Hat Linux 9 and triple booting



## rickenjus (Jul 14, 2014)

Heys guys, I have windows 8.1 and 2000 installed on my pc. I wants to install red hat linux 9 now. I have already downloaded iso files from softpedia, they are total 6. Now is there any other way to intall these from pen drive or dvd instead of writing them to 6 individual cds. ??


----------



## josin (Jul 14, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Heys guys, I have windows 8.1 and 2000 installed on my pc. I wants to install red hat linux 9 now. I have already downloaded iso files from softpedia, they are total 6. Now is there any other way to intall these from pen drive or dvd instead of writing them to 6 individual cds. ??



Caution: RedHat's  installer does not have the option to specify where to install its boot loader, GRUB 2 is installed in the MBR itself.
 Well I am not at all comfortable  meddling with MBR, on a rainy day it can bite back and you will be forced to seek out your backup drive, bootable CD and so on. This is where UBUNTU shines...it can specify where to install the bootloader and leave the MBR untouched.

HERE IS THE GUIDE for FEDORA/REDHAT ..........[Guide] Install Fedora 20+ aside of Windows 8+ - FedoraForum.org

some good readings.....
Triple Boot | LinuxBSDos.com

How to triple boot your PC | News | TechRadar

*www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/pub/doc/redhat/redhat9/rhl-ig-x86-en-9.pdf

Red Hat Linux 9 Installation Guide

Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 14, 2014)

[MENTION=139573]josin[/MENTION] - thanks buddy, I'm looking into all these stuff.. Actually I have to do some excercises of red hat linux 9 using command prompt, have my practical exam on 30th july...  don't know if I can execute them on newer linux version ?? Do you have any idea. I can list some topics here if you can help ?? !!!


----------



## josin (Jul 15, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> [MENTION=139573]josin[/MENTION] - thanks buddy, I'm looking into all these stuff.. Actually I have to do some excercises of red hat linux 9 using command prompt, have my practical exam on 30th july...  don't know if I can execute them on newer linux version ?? Do you have any idea. I can list some topics here if you can help ?? !!!



Please shred some light on your requirement with REDHAT. Please consider Fedora  or CentOS before making a decision ( Fedora is the main distribution and red hat is derived from fedora for corporate usage. (see this link for further information The Difference Between Fedora, Redhat, and CentOS) Unless you want to run a full fledged server, Fedora is more than enough for almost all desktop purposes and you can get all the help from a full fledged community. Just register and log in the forum and ask your doubts...you will surely get your answers. 

If your requirement for Fedora/Redhat is for a short term, you can install virtual box in your windows and then install fedora/redhat in virtual environment. . Uninstall the virtual environment after usage...as simple as that. But I advice you to move from windows to any open source Linux distribution for Privacy,safety and security...UBUNTU gnome will be a good stepping stone ( Remember RedHat is not open source but a closed binary distribution and is alleged to have some links with NSA just like Windows)


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks man, finally installed red hat linux 9 using oracle vm virtual box. found a nice tutorial on youtube, it was heck of an installation. 

But buddy after installing that pc's audio has stopped working.Also some audio error came when I first started vm virtual box, don't know what has it done to audio. ?? Now even after restarting pc I unable to hear any audio.. 
??


----------



## josin (Jul 15, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Thanks man, finally installed red hat linux 9 using oracle vm virtual box. found a nice tutorial on youtube, it was heck of an installation.
> 
> But buddy after installing that pc's audio has stopped working.Also some audio error came when I first started vm virtual box, don't know what has it done to audio. ?? Now even after restarting pc I unable to hear any audio..
> ??


uninstall audio from device driver and then search for new devices. restart.

or
install a driver for the VirtualBox virtual soundcard hardware ( Realtek) just download the driver, unzip and install.


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 15, 2014)

thanks man, that worked, but don't now why it happened in the first place.


----------



## josin (Jul 15, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> thanks man, that worked, but don't now why it happened in the first place.



Good to know its working. It was a typical virtual drive Bug.

After your exams do play with Ubuntu Gnome. You will love it, But not in virtual drive. Make partitions and install properly as a standalone OS ( do not go for Wubi stuff)

Here are some good articles.....
Dual-boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.10 on UEFI hardware | LinuxBSDos.com

Dual-boot Ubuntu 14.04 & Windows 7 on a PC with 2 HDDs and UEFI firmware | LinuxBSDos.com

Dual-boot Ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 7 on a PC with UEFI firmware | LinuxBSDos.com

Linuxed - Exploring Linux distros: Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 "Trusty Tahr" LTS Review: Very very good!

*sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/fatalmistakes

*manoftherambla.wordpress.com/2012/09/02/add-offline-dictionaries-to-goldendict/

*abloz.com/huzheng/stardict-dic/dict.org/

*www.webupd8.org/2014/06/conky-manager-gets-revamped-ui-new.html

*www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html

*sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first

*itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/

*askubuntu.com/questions/92379/how-do-i-get-permissions-to-edit-system-configuration-files

*www.yourownlinux.com/2014/06/how-to-install-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-3-15-1-in-linux.html

*www.howtogeek.com/115116/how-to-configure-ubuntus-built-in-firewall/

*www.digitalocean.com/community/tut...with-ufw-on-an-ubuntu-and-debian-cloud-server

*www.howtogeek.com/101006/how-to-tweak-unity-on-ubuntu-with-the-compizconfig-settings-manager/

*www.makeuseof.com/tag/top-7-ppas-repositories-add-ubuntu-based-systems/

*r3dux.org/2013/12/how-to-enable-high-quality-audio-in-linux/

*gimp-print.sourceforge.net/

*conghui.github.io/2013/11/28/remove-guid-partition-table/


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 16, 2014)

Thnks bro for all this stuff... Ya will surely play with these..


----------



## RaymondP (Oct 28, 2014)

its not a bug it is normal thing during installation of any window in PC.


----------

